# Silvius Leopold Weiss - Lute Sonatas



## classicalmusicfan (May 6, 2009)

*WEISS, S.L.: Lute Sonatas, Vol. 10 - Nos. 28, 40 / Tombeau sur la mort de M. Comte de Logy*
Robert Barto, lute
Naxos 8.572219

​
Robert Barto's recordings for Naxos of the lute music of Silvius Leopold Weiss have been acclaimed as 'the most eloquent of them all, and this comprehensive series is a tribute to his skill and involvement' (_MusicWeb International_). On this tenth volume he presents two sonatas, _No. 28 'Le fameux Corsaire'_ and _No. 40_, as well as the moving _Tombeau sur la mort de M. Comte de Logy_. While the identity of 'the famous pirate' commemorated in the former remains unknown, Count Johann Anton Logy von Losinthal was hailed in his lifetime as 'the Prince of the Lute'.

This week's complimentary track: Lute Sonata No. 28 in F major, "La fameux Corsaire" - II. Courante


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Grand. I buy these as they come out.


----------



## Andy (Sep 17, 2011)

Hello friends!!! Does anybody have the scores of Sonata 36 for Lute by Weiss??? Thanx in advance!!


----------



## kangxi (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm resurrecting this thread because I want to ask a question which is relevant. I agree with classicalmusicfan that the Weiss lute works project by Bob Barto on Naxos is hugely significant. The music is dense and lacy (an odd combination) and wonderful; Weiss was a friend of Bach (what finer recommendation?) and it's high time that all his music was available so we can appreciate it. And not only appreciate it: put it in context & judge it, and put it in place next to his better known peers. I've asked both Naxos & a friend of mine who knows Bob Barto this question: how big is this project, and how many CDs will it fill? And when do you think it will reach completion? (no answers from either yet.) Since every time I look, most of Weiss's music is still in manuscript, I'd like to have an idea of the volume yet to come. Rest assured, Naxos: I'll buy every one even if there are hundreds.


----------

